# Lock and dam?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ain't nobody been? It seems to me fishing should be heating up there.
The crest of water has past, it's the right time of year, or, at least right on the cusp of it.
If FISHROADIE was in town I bet he would be giving it a try.
:rybka:


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

I talked to a guy at the boat ramp in Riverside yesterday who said he usually fishes at Lock n Dam and came to riverside to get away from the whites and try and catch some catfish. He said it had just slowed down but should be heating back up sometime this week.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update mossyoak1. Just as I thought, it's time for some great white bass fishing up the river and in the mouths of creeks that feed it. I have heard reports from a couple of boats fishing the south end of the lake and the white bass are pretty thin there. 
The recent high discharge below the dam put very fish in the river and almost no bait. As the major population of shad and white bass are up the river taking care of important business. Even the white bass at riverside that were on an excellent bite from Thanksgiving to Christmas seem to have made the trek further up the river.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I would think that good rain was a great incentive for the whites to head north!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You are so right SS if I was not working right now I would be camped up there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SS, since you are stove up and can't go, wouldn't it just kill your soul if some one gave a fantastic report? Especially with the weather as it is?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> SS, since you are stove up and can't go, wouldn't it just kill your soul if some one gave a fantastic report? Especially with the weather as it is?


\\(*^@%&#$#@#$$%#$%$%#!!!!!
I am in a world of psychological pain from not fishing , but after a 1 hour therapeutic massage today the neck feels much better. It's the first day I have not had a headache since the wreck. 
I think after my visit to the saw bones on the 30th I might get a clean bill of health to go fish!
:an6:


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

praying that you do loy.................


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

chucktx said:


> praying that you do loy.................


X2

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

Fished for an hour. Wife caught 2 keepers back 2 back. I caught a bunch of trash.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This may be part of the problem, SS.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4627741#post4627741


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

So I just realized Lock and Dam and LLD are not the same. We fished below LLD. Never been to Lock. Sorry for the noob mistake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dnix I looked hard your picture and thought that bridge looked like the dam. So the wife caught two, that's interesting, could mean there are more on the way up from downstream. Thanks for the update!


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

We only fished an hour or so, and she caught them on a mini squid looking lure that's in a crappie kit. I've never used those before, which of course, I had to here the bragging all the way home Lol There were several groups fishing out there, but I didn't notice anyone catch anything. Headed back tomorrow morning. Ill report back in a proper thread.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Just read Don's report on the LND marina hours, hope I can get a hold of Mark. Teedavid and I are ready and chomping at the bit for our yearly show down. The river is in perfect condition for us but waiting till 10 will be torture. I guess we can shore fish till they open up. When you mentioned Big Eddie it reminded me of one of the greatest white perch concentrations I've ever seen or even was lied about, back in the early 70's. Got to go now and prep my stuff for my trip.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

We had a blast fishing there today. My experience angler friend shout out to all 2coolfishing.com members in the video. He has much respect for ShadSlinger. Quite frankly without you guys at 2cool, fishing would be much harder. All the tips and reports helps ALOT! Thanks everyone! I took my grandpa and friends for some bank fishing at LND. Think we caught a little under 100 WB. All caught on artificial.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

hopn, thats good but if the two guys together caught over 50 thats over there limit of 25 each, better watch out how you are posting pictures you dont want to get in trouble


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

what bridge is that ?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

sac-a-lait said:


> hopn, thats good but if the two guys together caught over 50 thats over there limit of 25 each, better watch out how you are posting pictures you dont want to get in trouble


They caught around 52 53 fishes. We had 5 guys in our party, and were still under the 125 limit. But you are right.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool video hopn, standing on the bank/in the water casting light tackle for spawning white bass is a lot fun, looks like you guys enjoyed it to the max! Good job.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

meterman said:


> what bridge is that ?


_*If I'm not mistaken, their on the north side of the river, across from the bait camp. The bridge is Hwy. 7. Man I'd love to be there but, these old knees can't make that move to get down the hill to the river. Yet, it brings back great memories, just glad there are young people who appreciate the beauty and bounty of this mighty and finicky woman ( the Trinity that is)!!! Great video, appreciate the post. :cheers:
*_


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

alldaylong said:


> _*If I'm not mistaken, their on the north side of the river, across from the bait camp. The bridge is Hwy. 7. Man I'd love to be there but, these old knees can't make that move to get down the hill to the river. Yet, it brings back great memories, just glad there are young people who appreciate the beauty and bounty of this mighty and finicky woman ( the Trinity that is)!!! Great video, appreciate the post. :cheers:*_


Thanks alldaylong. Yes you are correct. It's no secret the dam produces good results. I estimate around 30 people were there, and all caught something, and lots of max quotas. The action was none stop through out the day. Other then my experienced friend, we all never fished in such rough and muddy conditions. But things picked up second half of the day.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> Cool video hopn, standing on the bank/in the water casting light tackle for spawning white bass is a lot fun, looks like you guys enjoyed it to the max! Good job.


Thanks SS. My friend and I bring up your name often. No doubt, you are the man for all things Lake Livingston.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I may be off on the dates but, there was a big illegal operation around the early to mid 90's where they were netting pretty much anything that swam on that end of the Trinity, whites, stripers, catfish, you name it. TPWD ran a year long surveillance on the operation and finally busted it up. It seemed for a few years after that the fishing wasn't that good at the L&D, but it's sure made a comeback. *_


----------

